# Can I change roles before my start date?



## tonydaman (Jul 24, 2022)

So I got my orientation in 2 days, I applied for gm and food and got hired for fulfillment I really want to be general merchandiser, should I call the hr and ask to switch roles or wait until orientation? And do you guys think they’ll switch me since I haven’t started yet ? Thanks!


----------



## MrT (Jul 24, 2022)

tonydaman said:


> So I got my orientation in 2 days, I applied for gm and food and got hired for fulfillment I really want to be general merchandiser, should I call the hr and ask to switch roles or wait until orientation? And do you guys think they’ll switch me since I haven’t started yet ? Thanks!


There not going to switch you right away.  Ask to be cross trained and pick up gm shifts when you can and if you do good they may let you switch.  Fulfillment is always going to be a priority nowadays and tbh is a much better position.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 24, 2022)

tonydaman said:


> So I got my orientation in 2 days, I applied for gm and food and got hired for fulfillment I really want to be general merchandiser, should I call the hr and ask to switch roles or wait until orientation? And do you guys think they’ll switch me since I haven’t started yet ? Thanks!


TBH stick with fulfillment.  If your GM half your time is spent in fulfillment anyway, with the added pressure of finishing your own work as well. Take this as a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 24, 2022)

There is no way they will switch you from fulfillment.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 24, 2022)

Gm sucks. You’ll find you like fulfillment better.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 24, 2022)

masterofalltrades said:


> TBH stick with fulfillment.  If your GM half your time is spent in fulfillment anyway, with the added pressure of finishing your own work as well. Take this as a blessing in disguise.


Or ringing a register.


----------



## lucidtm (Jul 24, 2022)

General Merchandising is literally just stocking shelves (which may be what you want? I felt like by the way I read it that you were thinking it was something more than.) Fulfillment you're likely to get the hours you're looking for and you can always pick up GM shifts since Fulfillment is a part of GM.... 

Also keep in mind that your store's current hiring needs might only be IN Fulfillment. So, if you want the job there, you might need to stick with Fulfillment until you can see about moving after your 90 days (again, dependent on store needs).

PS - as GM you're getting trained in Fulfillment anyway, because Q4 we're ALL Fulfillment. Priorities & with the low ass payroll it is what it is.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 24, 2022)

Depends on the store. I've seen this happen a couple of times at my store recently, but there needs to be an opening in the department the TM wants and the TM is made to wait until the position they were hired for can be filled.

I prefer GM to fulfillment but give fulfillment a try. You might like it. Many do.


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 24, 2022)

tonydaman said:


> So I got my orientation in 2 days, I applied for gm and food and got hired for fulfillment I really want to be general merchandiser, should I call the hr and ask to switch roles or wait until orientation? And do you guys think they’ll switch me since I haven’t started yet ? Thanks!


While you’re at it, why not ask for $25/hr and mon-fri days only always off by 5pm?  Sound ridiculous?  Well so is not wanting to do the job you accepted at the offer.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 25, 2022)

I would contact HR and tell them you want to do GM not fulfillment* BEFORE* starting.

If they so no I would just go work somewhere else.

Target's starting pay is no higher than most places anyway.

IMHO a TM starting in fulfillment is harder than GM because you don't know where anything is at yet.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 25, 2022)

my store would NOT let you switch. 
You were hired because there was a need, you were put where you were needed.

show up for what you were hired for and pick up shifts for where you want to be.


----------

